# Polski projekt tlumaczenia manuali Gentoo

## rane

Witam,

W ramach projektu tlumaczenia dokumentacji Gentoo powstal podprojekt, który ma na celu przetlumaczenie jak najwiekszej ilosci stron man zwiazanych z Gentoo.

Zaczelismy od stron instalowanych przez ebuild portage (zwlaszcza man emerge i man portage) , dalsze plany to many programow z gentoolkit, eix i genlop. 

Wszystkie informacje dotyczace projektu oraz przetlumaczone do tej pory manuale znajduja sie na stronie 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/tlumaczenie-manuali.html

Zapraszamy do wspolpracy, czekamy rowniez na wszelkie konstruktywne sugestie dotyczace gotowych stron man oraz opinie na temat samego pomyslu.

Kiedy zbierze sie solidna grupa przetlumaczonych manów, dodamy je jako ebuild do drzewa Portage i beda dostepne dla wszystkich uzytkowników Gentoo.

Pozdrawiam,

Lukasz

----------

## arsen

Pomysł myśle bardzo dobry, trochę by to mogło odciążyć forum.

----------

## Insenic

Odciąży forum, pod warunkiem, że oprócz posiadania polskiego man'a, będą go czytać.

----------

## 13Homer

Dałem głos na 'Nie' (17:1 czyli 94:5 w % :), jedyny jak do tej pory.

Wolę czytać manuale po angielsku, chociaż trafił mi się opis ld.so, który w wersji polskiej był dłuższy o jedno zdanie w sekcji NOTES (BŁĘDY ??).

Rzecz jasna samej idei nie jestem przeciw, będzie większy wybór podczas instalacji (chcociaż niektórym to przeszkadza).

----------

## BeteNoire

Tym co nie umieją wybierać?  :Wink: 

Ja z pewnością zainstaluję.

----------

## KeyBi

Ja może niekoniecznie bym instalował polskie manuale (lubię język angielskie i z reguły wszystko jarze  :Smile:  ), ale chętnie dołącze do projektu tłumaczeń. 

Wiem, żę wiele osób ma problemy ze zrozumieniem manuala w wersji angielskiej. Dlatego przyda się tutaj jak najbardziej polskie tłumaczenie.

----------

## rzabcio

Wynik ankiety jest oczywisty. Zaznaczyłem 'tak', choć nie jestem jeszcze pewien. Długo się zastanawiałem ale po miłych doznaniach z Polską Dokumentacją Gentoo i wszelkimi HOWTOsami oraz po czytaniu wielu fachowych odpowiedzi na samym forum wnioskuję, że ryzyko jest bliskie zeru.  :Smile: 

----------

## shadoww

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wolę czytać manuale po angielsku, chociaż trafił mi się opis ld.so, który w wersji polskiej był dłuższy o jedno zdanie w sekcji NOTES (BŁĘDY ??).
> 
> 

 

Tłumaczenie nie polega na dokładnym odwzorowaniu tekstu zdanie w zdanie, ale oddaniu kontekstu i przeniesieniu go do docelowego języka. Gdyby tłumaczyć słowo w słowo, dokumentacja polska mogłaby trafić co najwyżej do działu humor jakiegoś serwisu.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jak najbardziej "tak"  - dla wielu użytkowników będzie to znaczące ułatwienie. Chętnie również pomogę przy tłumaczeniu.  :Smile: 

----------

## ANTAL

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Odciąży forum, pod warunkiem, że oprócz posiadania polskiego man'a, będą go czytać.

 

Myślę, że będą... przynajmniej ja na pewno. Bardzo mi brakuje takiego manuala. Znam angielski w miarę dobrze, ale czytanie angielskich manuali bywa nieraz dla mnie uciążliwe, zwłaszcza jeśli mam coś zrobić na "już", co się u mnie często zdarza.

Ciekawi mnie czy mógłbym to później przetłumaczyć na czeski...

Również podjąłbym się przetłumaczenia na polski, początkowo jakichś łatwiejszych tematów. W miarę upływu czasu coraz bardziej zaawansowanych.

----------

## 13Homer

 *shadoww wrote:*   

> Tłumaczenie nie polega na dokładnym odwzorowaniu tekstu zdanie w zdanie, ale oddaniu kontekstu i przeniesieniu go do docelowego języka. Gdyby tłumaczyć słowo w słowo, dokumentacja polska mogłaby trafić co najwyżej do działu humor jakiegoś serwisu. ;-)

 

Dodane zdanie to: *Quote:*   

> W stanie obecnym, ld.so nie ma narzędzi do usuwania i szukania kompatybilnych, lub nowszych wersji bibliotek.

 

Okazało się ono dla mnie bardzo przydatne, wiec opłaciło się zajrzeć i tu i tu :)

Nie zwracam uwagi na "niewierność" tłumaczenia, ale na zawartość merytoryczną (wypadałoby, żeby była taka sama). Chociaz przetłumaczenie sekcji NOTES na BŁĘDY to moim zdaniem przesada.

----------

## shadoww

Wierność tłumaczenia to podstawa. A co do NOTES to cóż, nie będe się wypowiadał w imię autorów takiego tłumaczenia.  :Wink: 

----------

## rane

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Jak najbardziej "tak"  - dla wielu użytkowników będzie to znaczące ułatwienie. Chętnie również pomogę przy tłumaczeniu. 

 

Napisz, który man zdecydowales sie tlumaczyc i na kiedy planujesz go zrobic (sa wypisane na stronie projektu), dopisze Cie do listy itp.

Jesli bedziesz mial jakies problemy, pytania itp. mozesz zapytac "na zywo" mnie i innych tlumaczy na kanale #gentoo-docs-pl w sieci irc.freenode.net.

A co do najbardziej udanych tlumaczen:

"Capricorn One, do you copy?" -> "Kaprikornie jedyny, kopiujesz?"

"logout" -> "usun konto"

"interface" -> "miedzymordzie"

----------

## chojny

Tez chetnie pomoge, widze ze zostal tylko qpkg wiec jesli nie masz chetnych to sie zglaszam;)

pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jeśli można to chętnie zajmę się tłumaczeniem manów do genlopa i eiksa. "Wersja X" oznacza, że trzeba poczekać na umieszczenie oryginalnego tekstu?   :Smile: 

Najwcześniej mogę to zrobić na sobotę wieczór lub niedzielę - sorki, że tak późno, ale mam właśnie sesję...   :Sad: 

----------

## rane

Wersja "X" oznacza, ze rane mial je wrzucic na www, ale cos go od tego odciagnelo (reorganizacja katalogu http://gentoo.org/~rane/man-pages a potem podeslanie gotowego pliku man ebuild). Wrzuce je jeszcze dzis wieczorem.

Wciaz czekam na propozycje dotyczace tego jakie jeszcze many chcielibyscie miec po polsku.

W planach po man genlop i man eix mamy tez many malo znanych, ale bardzo uzytecznych programow z pakietu portage-utils, jestesmy tez otwarci na wszelkie inne propozycje. Mozecie je wpisywac w tym watku.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *rane wrote:*   

> [...]  "interface" -> "miedzymordzie" 

 

Ja tam nie wiem jak u Was, ale u mnie na uczelni jeden z profesorów (podkreślam profesorów) powiedział, że to jest najbardziej poprawna wersja tłumaczenia. Tak samo jak:

 *Znany profesor wrote:*   

> Double-click == dwumlask

 

----------

## rane

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Jesli mozna to chetnie zajme sie tlumaczeniem manów do genlopa i eiksa

 

Wpisuje Ci na poczatek man genlop.  :Smile: 

Jesli do man eix nie zglosi sie nikt inny, a Ty bedziesz w tym czasie gotow do pracy to dostaniesz i jego.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## shadoww

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *rane wrote:*   [...]  "interface" -> "miedzymordzie"  
> 
> Ja tam nie wiem jak u Was, ale u mnie na uczelni jeden z profesorów (podkreślam profesorów) powiedział, że to jest najbardziej poprawna wersja tłumaczenia. Tak samo jak:
> 
>  *Znany profesor wrote:*   Double-click == dwumlask 

 

Było już tyle różnych stworków, że ho ho.  :Wink:  Np. scheduler == planista.

----------

## qoob

A czy ja bym mogł być tym "innym"  :Wink:  do tłumaczenia eix-a? Co prawda jestem zupełnie nowy na tym forum, ale byłby świetny początek  :Very Happy: .

Zaznaczam, że będę mógł się do tego zabrać dopiero w poniedziałek (13 lutego).

Pozdrawiam,

Grzesiek

----------

## rane

 *qoob wrote:*   

> A czy ja bym mogł być tym "innym"  do tłumaczenia eix-a? Co prawda jestem zupełnie nowy na tym forum, ale byłby świetny początek .
> 
> Zaznaczam, że będę mógł się do tego zabrać dopiero w poniedziałek (13 lutego).
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

Zgoda.

Nie przejmuj się brakiem doświadczenia, przed trafieniem do ebuildu tekst przejdzie bardzo wnikliwą weryfikację i najwyżej wróci do Ciebie kilkaset razy z uwagami zanim zostanie opublikowany.

Wszystko jest rozdane, mam nadzieje zebrac do soboty many z portage, zrobic wstepny ebuild, potem zebrac many z gentoolkit, dopisac je do ebuildu, potem dodac eix i genlop i zamknac na razie sprawe. 

Jesli bedzie wiecej chetnych to przetlumaczymy  tez many portage-utils (jesli ktos nie zna tego pakietu to polecam sie nim zainteresowac, kilka rzeczy z niego znacznie ulatwia zycie).

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Kiedyś słyszałem coś o projekcie tłumaczenia manuali (nie chodzi o jtz) - tylko takim bardziej ogólnym - wszystkie, nie tylko związane z Gentoo. Ktoś z Was wie co się dzieje z projektem? Znalazlem kilka linków w googlach, ale strony nie działają. Jeżeli projekt padł to może byśmy dorzucili do tłumaczeń również many "ogólnolinuksowe"?

----------

## rane

Skonczmy na razie to co zaczelismy. 

Popytam o ludzi z PTM tu i tam, moze ktos slyszal albo cos wie....  :Smile: 

----------

## arach

A ja zagłosowałem na nie. Nie wiem jak wam ale mi przy korzystaniu z unix-like bardziej pasuje angielska dokumentacja niż polska  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

No Way :] Jakoś nie moge strawić polskiego systemu, polskich logów, polskich komunikatów o błędach... A polski manual by mnie tylko bardziej rozleniwił  :Razz:  Swoją drogą, jak ktoś ma zadatki i naprawde chce to i po angielsku da sobie rade, a jak dupa to i prowadzony za rączke sie posypie  :Wink: 

----------

## Ratman

Ja za

----------

## damjanek

Jak zapewne już niektórzy zauważyli, z dniem dziesiejszym, przy Portage 2.1 pojawiła się flaga LINGULAS="pl". Po niewielkiej stagnacji w projekcie, udało się w końcu wydać nasz projekt. W międzyczasie przejąłem obowiązki zarządzania projektem od Rane. Zaktualizowana została również ta strona: http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/tlumaczenie-manuali.html.  Niedługo chciałbym również zwiększyć ilość pakietów specyficznych dla Gentoo objętą tłumaczeniem. Wszelkie błędy, prośby, sugestie proszę zgłaszać na adres damjanek@gentoo.pl.

----------

## arsen

Jak zwykle polski team tłumaczy pokazuje że nie ma sobie równych na świecie, nie ma poprostu drugiego teamu co tyle dokumentów ma przetłumaczonych, teraz jeszcze manuale, gratulacje i oby tak dalej panowie  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

Duzo cieplych slow...  :Smile: 

Tak naprawde team tlumaczy to tylko pochodna dziesiatek (moze nawet setek) ludzi ze spolecznosci, ktorzy pomagali nam z aktualizacja, korekta, tlumaczeniem, czy jedynie zglosili bledy w juz przetlumaczonej dokumentacji.

Podziekowania naleza sie kazdemu kto poswiecil 20 sekund na wyslanie do mnie maila zglaszajacego literowke na ktorejs ze stron. No i oczywiscie wiernym czytelnikom, ktorzy sprawiaja, ze jestesmy w scislej czolowce najczesciej czytanych tlumaczen.  :Smile: 

Dziekuje wszystkim - i zapraszam do wspolpracy wszystkich chcacych popracowac kilka chwil ku chwale Gentoo. 

(szczegoly dot. tego jak nas znalezc sa w przypietym na gorze watku dot. dokumentacji)

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

